# Does it normal with my 600 EX-RT ??



## semsem15504 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just used my 600 EX-RT couple of times, when i was playing with it today at home, i heard a noise every time i turned it on ... after checking it a lot, I figured that this noise is occurred while flash head is ZOOMING IN or OUT....
Is this noise normal with any other speed light, or there is something wrong in mine,

Thanks for ur help


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, noise while zooming is normal.


----------



## semsem15504 (Dec 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, noise while zooming is normal.



Thanks for reply, So u think that there is nothing wrong in my 600 Ex-RT ..... Does yours make noise too?


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2012)

My 600 EX- RT 's make noise too. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## bigmag13 (Dec 15, 2012)

it's normal.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 15, 2012)

mine makes noise while zooming too.


----------

